# Two external hard drives at once?



## twindaddy (Feb 5, 2007)

The 622 has two USB ports. What happens if two external USB drives are hooked up at the same time? Does it recognize both? If so, are there any extra features (e.g. copy/move between external drives)?

Forgive me if this has been covered -- I searched but couldn't find anything.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Try and see. I did not try two EHDs but, having my EHD plugged into the back USB port, I connected my PocketDish to the front port and got an error message about only one USB device could be used at a time. I assume this would mean you can not use two EHDs, but again, I did not specifically do that.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

You can only use one drive at a time but you can use as many drives as you want. I am currently using three externals drives with a USB switch to change between them. When you switch from the "A" drive to the "B" drive you get the 853 popup _"you have disconnected a multimedia device from the USB port"_ and shortly after pressing OK you get the 852 popup _"you have connected a multimedia device to the USB port. Would you like to view and manage its contents at this time?"_.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

nice one bill, I haven't tried the usb switch.. i've been a "special" case and have been manually toggling my hard drives.


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

Out of curiosity, what would happen if I took the drive from the family room and hooked it up to my other 622 in the bedroom? I would test it out myself, but I have a bunch of movies on the drive, and I am worried that the 622 might automatically reformat it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I would test it out myself, but I have a bunch of movies on the drive, and I am worried that the 622 might automatically reformat it.


That is one possible outcome. 

On the tech chat they _suggested_ that the drive could be moved three times then be locked to that third machine forever (until reformat/loss of everything on it). I'd say do that only at your own risk! There are no guarantees that it will work.


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> I'd say do that only at your own risk! There are no guarantees that it will work.


I figured what the heck, so I just gave it a try. Guess what? It worked! When I first plugged in the drive, it gave me a message about how you can only use the drive with one machine at a time. It asked me if I wanted to reconfigure the drive for the new machine. I clicked "Yes", and moments later I was up and running with all of the movies I had previously saved still intact. Pretty neat stuff if you ask me.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And there is no guarantee it will continue to work if you keep going back and forth.. back and forth. My suggestion is only to do this if necessary (Read box swap) other than that wait for the official word that boxes are tied to house account.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Anyone tried to plug one into a 211 yet?


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

You should be able to keep two drives hooked up to the 622 as long as you only power one on at a time. You should even be able to do this through a USB 2.0 hub.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Volitar Prime said:


> You should even be able to do this through a USB 2.0 hub.


Currently, if you hook up a USB hub you will get the "unsupported device" message. DISH may support them in the future but they don't right now.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

Going back to the HDD swapping... E* only supports three swaps before a format is required. It will prompt you before doing so and it will give you the option to reformat or to disco HDD from unit. On the Fourth swap or on a foreign receiver (one not on your account) you will get this screen.

I would also like to say that in the Tech Notes on the HDD that E* plans to have a "household key" that will unlock swaps between all receivers on the same account without a maximum.... this is also rumored to allow swaps to other foreign receivers at that time.... but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DishTSR3Mentor said:


> this is also rumored to allow swaps to other foreign receivers at that time.... but we'll have to wait and see.


If you're thinking receivers not on the same account then I'd take that rumor with enough salt to cause a heart attack.

That is the #1 thing E* is trying to prevent.


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

Bill R said:


> Currently, if you hook up a USB hub you will get the "unsupported device" message.


I currently have my 500 gig WD MyBook hook up to my 622 through a powered USB 2.0 hub without any issues. I have not seen any "unsupported device" message. The reason that I do this is to keep constant power to my WD MyBook so that it doesn't automatically turn on when the 622 reboots every night at 3:00 AM (I like to keep my MyBook off unless using it).

I've also read of others using powered USB 2.0 hubs when using external hard drives that don't have their own power source (such as laptop external hard drives) because the 622's USB port has a hard time supplying power to such these drives.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Volitar Prime said:


> I currently have my 500 gig WD MyBook hook up to my 622 through a powered USB 2.0 hub without any issues. I have not seen any "unsupported device" message. The reason that I do this is to keep constant power to my WD MyBook so that it doesn't automatically turn on when the 622 reboots every night at 3:00 AM (I like to keep my MyBook off unless using it).
> 
> I've also read of others using powered USB 2.0 hubs when using external hard drives that don't have their own power source (such as laptop external hard drives) because the 622's USB port has a hard time supplying power to such these drives.


Why would the HDD power down then at the nightly reboot power up? The USB output is constantly on. Isn't the power down of the HDD due to a USB no longer being active. Then it spins up when the USB becomes active again?


----------



## Volitar Prime (Apr 1, 2007)

whatchel1 said:


> Why would the HDD power down then at the nightly reboot power up? The USB output is constantly on. Isn't the power down of the HDD due to a USB no longer being active. Then it spins up when the USB becomes active again?


It doesn't power down when the 622 reboots, it powers on. The WD MyBooks automatically power on or off when they sense power at the USB port they are connected to powering on or off. Your are correct in saying that the 622's USB port is always powered on, except for when the 622 reboots. So when I have my MyBook plugged directly into my 622 and have the MyBook turned off by it's front power button, I would find it turned on the next morning due to it sensing the 622's USB port powering off and then back on during the reboot.


----------



## RBenson (Jan 25, 2003)

Bill R said:


> You can only use one drive at a time but you can use as many drives as you want. I am currently using three externals drives with a USB switch to change between them. When you switch from the "A" drive to the "B" drive you get the 853 popup _"you have disconnected a multimedia device from the USB port"_ and shortly after pressing OK you get the 852 popup _"you have connected a multimedia device to the USB port. Would you like to view and manage its contents at this time?"_.


Bill,

What brand and model USB switch are you using? I can't seem to find a mechanical switch like a Belkin A/B/ data switch (parallel port type). Thanks


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

RBenson said:


> Bill,
> 
> What brand and model USB switch are you using? I can't seem to find a mechanical switch like a Belkin A/B/ data switch (parallel port type). Thanks


You can use just about any non-powered USB switch as long as you have the right cable and adapters to connect it to the ViP622/722 and the external drives.

The ones that I am using on each of my ViP receivers were purchased from http://www.cablewholesale.com (888) 212-8295

Here is what you need to use 4 drives:

USB 4 port switch - (4 x B type Female connectors)
Part number 40U1-40295 $13.48

USB A Female / B Male Adapter (you need four of them, one for each drive)
Part Number 30U1-03300 $2.30 each ($9.20 for 4)

USB 6 ft. A to A cable (to connect the switch to the ViP622/722)
Part number 10U2-02106BK $2.30

Also you need to add shipping charges which you can find from their web site.

Be sure to use the cables that came with your hard drive to connect them to the switch.


----------



## RBenson (Jan 25, 2003)

Bill, Thanks for the info....


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

Bill R said:


> You can only use one drive at a time but you can use as many drives as you want. I am currently using three externals drives with a USB switch to change between them. When you switch from the "A" drive to the "B" drive you get the 853 popup _"you have disconnected a multimedia device from the USB port"_ and shortly after pressing OK you get the 852 popup _"you have connected a multimedia device to the USB port. Would you like to view and manage its contents at this time?"_.


*Please elaborate on USB Switch info (brands, sources, max qnty that can be controlled, and whether you need signle or multiple 12VDC sources. It would be fantastic if all could be done remotely (hey, it's a long walk from my easy chair to the tv) Thank you, Burt *


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

I already asked about watching content from the 622 ext. hard drive and plug it into the 222. And the answer, at that time, was no. So, unless it changed, I would think you wouldn't be able to switch boxes. You are just able to keep adding hard drives to the same box. 

Plus, don't believe "rumors" unless it actually happens!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

brmann said:


> Please elaborate on USB Switch info (brands, sources, max qnty that can be controlled, and whether you need single or multiple 12VDC sources. It would be fantastic if all could be done remotely (hey, it's a long walk from my easy chair to the tv) Thank you, Burt


Burt,

I only have information on the USB switch that *I* am using and I have posted FULL details on what I bought (look back a few posts and check out the web site for the vendor I got mine from). The four port switch controls four external drives. EACH drive MUST have its own power supply and the switch itself is unpowered so remote control is not possible for the one I have. And do you really feel remote control is necessary? What is the big deal about getting up and manually changing the switch?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Bill R said:


> Burt,
> 
> I only have information on the USB switch that *I* am using and I have posted FULL details on what I bought (look back a few posts and check out the web site for the vendor I got mine from). The four port switch controls four external drives. EACH drive MUST have its own power supply and the switch itself is unpowered so remote control is not possible for the one I have. And do you really feel remote control is necessary? What is the big deal about getting up and manually changing the switch?


I just wanted to add that I have tried to use 2 different 2 port models of the same brand of switch, purchased from the same company as Bill with no luck.

In both cases the switch would not work with ANY USB 2.0 devices, but would with older USB 1.1 devices. At the moment I'm still trying to return or get a credit for the switch as I'm out about $25.00 for a useless switch.

The company says it should work with USB 2.0 devices but obviously it does not. So, for now I'm still just swapping cables when I want to switch disks.


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

Bill R said:


> Burt,
> 
> I only have information on the USB switch that *I* am using and I have posted FULL details on what I bought (look back a few posts and check out the web site for the vendor I got mine from). The four port switch controls four external drives. EACH drive MUST have its own power supply and the switch itself is unpowered so remote control is not possible for the one I have. And do you really feel remote control is necessary? What is the big deal about getting up and manually changing the switch?


Thanks Bill,

My personal opinion (and I have zero inside info or know no one at DISH) is that yes, at a point remote will be necessary. Dish has made a pretty damn good Storage and Distribution system, and if they are to grow they will need an equally good Management system. I already have over 350 movies stored on 3 USB Hard Drives. To keep track of what I haveI also maintain a database of movies per HD. I'm already at the point of where I can't remember what I have recorded and what I haven't. Think how neat if in addition to sort functions we could print reports, or/and maintain an index of recorded or scheduled programs on our PVR. It all depends what their masterplan is, but I doubt they want a potential DISH Video-on-Demand to be teevo'd.

Wonder if Dish encourages free discussion?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

This might be an interesting option

http://www.geekstuff4u.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=630


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> http://www.geekstuff4u.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=630


Mmmm, gadget porn! Don't let the wife know that I saw this.

With this device and a stack of 750 GB SATA drives, you could have a bottomless archive of HD movies and TV! No need for a hub, n+1 wires, and n+1 power supplies, where n is the number of drives. :facelick: <sound of Homer drueling>


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

Direction of the future?

http://valleywag.com/tech/analysis/echostar-buys-sling-media-++-and-a-shot-at-the-future-303320.php


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

Bill R said:


> You can use just about any non-powered USB switch as long as you have the right cable and adapters to connect it to the ViP622/722 and the external drives.
> 
> The ones that I am using on each of my ViP receivers were purchased from http://www.cablewholesale.com (888) 212-8295
> 
> ...


Bill R-

Thanks for the tip. Bought this setup from this vendor and am totally pleased with both!

Barney


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

BarneyC said:


> Bill R-
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Bought this setup from this vendor and am totally pleased with both!
> 
> Barney


I wish I could say the same for cablewholesale. After getting 2, 2 port switches from them they that they would would work, and don't, they won't even respond to my messages about getting an RMA and crediting me for shipping costs.

Whatever you do stay away from this switch: http://www.cablewholesale.com/specs/40u1-40290.htm

I've had 2 of them and neither one worked with my USB Hard drives, connected to any computer/DVR. The only thing that works is older USB 1.1 devices, nothing 2.0 works. Cablewholesale has said they should work but they don't. Right now I'm out over $20.00 for the initial purchase + shipping, plus return shipping of the first switch and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry you're haveing problems.

They both emailed and phoned me to make sure that a two day delay in shipping was OK due to the switch being on backorder, then shipped the whole order on 3day. So far so good. Setup works great with two WD mybook essentials and two Seagate Freeagents.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> I wish I could say the same for cablewholesale. After getting 2, 2 port switches from them they that they would would work, and don't, they won't even respond to my messages about getting an RMA and crediting me for shipping costs.
> 
> Whatever you do stay away from this switch: http://www.cablewholesale.com/specs/40u1-40290.htm


Rob,

Sorry to hear that. I have been dealing with them for years and only had to return one item and had no problem at all getting a credit. Have you tried to call them at (888) 212-8295?

I wonder what the difference is between the two port switch that you got and the four port switch that Barney and I got? The only problem that I had is that one of them would not see some ports of the switch. Working the switch a couple of dozen times solved that problem.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Bill R said:


> Rob,
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I have been dealing with them for years and only had to return one item and had no problem at all getting a credit. Have you tried to call them at (888) 212-8295?
> 
> I wonder what the difference is between the two port switch that you got and the four port switch that Barney and I got? The only problem that I had is that one of them would not see some ports of the switch. Working the switch a couple of dozen times solved that problem.


Apparently the guy I was dealing with no longer does RMAs. I filed a new RMA request via their website and someone got back to me and they are going to credit me for all the money spent as soon as I return the 2nd faulty switch.

The switch I got is 2 x A type Female + 1 x B type Female, which required no adapters, just using standard USB cables.

I'd love to get a new switch, right now I move cables everytime I was swap drives but I'm very gun shy about trying to order yet another one, unless it specifies USB 2.0 certification on it.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

One of the coolest pieces of hardware I have seen in awhile. Thanks for the link!

-Funk



HobbyTalk said:


> This might be an interesting option
> 
> http://www.geekstuff4u.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=630


----------

